# Genesis Profile Sub Ultra



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Ever since I've been in this hobby there have been some brands out there which have always intrigued me. Being lucky enough to experience some excellent brands over the years has been an absolute pleasure but there was still one that I hadn't tried up til now. I've been following Gordon Taylor's work at Genesis and The Amp Doctor Ltd and have had the chance to interact with him a few times and he's been really helpful on multiple occasions. 

P.S Thanks to my friend who was kind enough to let me borrow his amp.

Model:
Genesis Profile Ultra

Rated at:
550 wrms @ 4 ohms
1000 wrms @ 2 ohms

Aesthetics/Build Quality: 
For a monoblock which is this powerful and produced back in 2005 this is a really compact amplifier and since it hasn't shown any extreme signs of aging shows the craftsmanship that has gone behind it which has withstood the test of time. 

Sound:
The moment I turned it on I started to notice how different this amplifier was from a lot of monoblocks that I have used over the years. I paired it with a Audiofrog gb12d4 in a ported enclosure, the thing I noticed right away was that this amplifier made the sub blend better with the front stage and it was more transparent, I had to turn the subwoofer channel off just to be sure it was still running. Tracks with bass guitars became much more refined and detailed along with a great extension on the lower notes with accuracy rather than exaggerated punchiness that most amplifiers exhibit.

Conclusion:
This is a great amplifier that can be found in a lower budget these days and I think it still holds up really well against the competition in the category where it lies maybe even punching above it's weight. I never found it to run out of juice or become overbearing. What I will say though is it's not for everyone since this is a accurate amplifier it won't exaggerate the bass notes and give that extra punch that some people like but if you are looking for an amp that produces an accurate sound this is the way to go.























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

You should try a Series 3 Genesis amp - even better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Not to sound like a complete ass, but how does an amp contribute to the blending of the sub with midbass?

Blending is a matter of timing, and frequency response; speakers and amps do not have an intrinsic ability to blend better than other equipment. 

Although I suspect it's a very good amp, I don't believe that any of your "tests" are helpful in showing that. 

Again, I'm not trying to be an ass, but this site has historically had a great reputation because we debunk myths, and shun snake oil. Objective data is important, and subjective reviews are read with caution.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

SiW80 said:


> You should try a Series 3 Genesis amp - even better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, they're definitely on my bucket list. 



gijoe said:


> Not to sound like a complete ass, but how does an amp contribute to the blending of the sub with midbass?
> 
> Blending is a matter of timing, and frequency response; speakers and amps do not have an intrinsic ability to blend better than other equipment.
> 
> ...


The review section is filled with a lot of subjective information, I don't understand the point of your post. This forum doesn't restrict us to objective data only, if it did then no one would be entitled to have an opinion on something and we could just measure things to come to a conclusion without talking about the experience with said equipment. 

Furthermore, since I have used something I am entitled to share my opinion about it with others and you don't necessarily have to agree with it. 




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

CoLd_FuSiOn said:


> Yeah, they're definitely on my bucket list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are certainly entitled to share your opinion on here, as am I. I'm trying to prevent people reading this from running out and buying an expensive amp thinking that it will help them blend their subs better, because it won't.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

gijoe said:


> You are certainly entitled to share your opinion on here, as am I. I'm trying to prevent people reading this from running out and buying an expensive amp thinking that it will help them blend their subs better, because it won't.


Thank you for that. Your generous participation and stalwart empiricism (along with that of a seemingly shrinking number of fellow members) is what makes this site great.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Man I have always wanted this amp


----------

